# smell of raw fuel in car when at idle



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a weird one. Lately I notice that if I start the car cold, drive for 5-10 minutes, stop at a light, I smell what seems to be diesel fuel from the vents. It only happens from time to time so I haven't taken it to the stealer yet. I don't want to waste my time and get a "could not duplicate" I have inspected everything I can get my eyes on. I notice a few drops of fuel from the right front of the car but there are no fuel lines there. Just the air cleaner box and inter cooler tubing. Would a stuck EGR do that ? No CEL so its even harder. No reduction in MPG. Still really high numbers. Its not in a regen, its not DEF fluid, Its not exhaust or oil smell. Its annoying but I may need to gather more info before taking it in. I wish it would post a code. That would point to a direction.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I recall someone on the forum had a leaky fuel line. They are under very high pressure and could spray fuel to a place you might not think.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Did you lift off your engine cover and check for any leaks around the injectors and fuel rail?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Scott M. said:


> This is a weird one. Lately I notice that if I start the car cold, drive for 5-10 minutes, stop at a light, I smell what seems to be diesel fuel from the vents. It only happens from time to time so I haven't taken it to the stealer yet. I don't want to waste my time and get a "could not duplicate" I have inspected everything I can get my eyes on. I notice a few drops of fuel from the right front of the car but there are no fuel lines there. Just the air cleaner box and inter cooler tubing. Would a stuck EGR do that ? No CEL so its even harder. No reduction in MPG. Still really high numbers. Its not in a regen, its not DEF fluid, Its not exhaust or oil smell. Its annoying but I may need to gather more info before taking it in. I wish it would post a code. That would point to a direction.


Hi Scott,

If you do suspect anything wrong with the vehicle, please do let me know if you need any additional assistance into the dealership. I would be happy to help! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

